#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Verzen in de Quran over het huwelijk

## Moslima_Ahlussunnah

*30: Soerah Ar-Roem*

*21.* En dit is onder Zijn tekenen, dat Hij uit uw midden echtgenoten voor u schiep, opdat gij er rust in kan vinden, en Hij heeft liefde en tederheid onder u geplaatst. Daarin zijn zeker tekenen voor een volk, dat nadenkt.



*24: Soerah An-Noer*

*23.* Zij die kuise, gelovige vrouwen, die geen kwaad kennen, belasteren, zijn in deze wereld en in het Hiernamaals vervloekt. Voor hen is er een grote kastijding.



*23: Soerah Al-Mominoen*

*5.* En die hun vleselijke lusten beheersen. 

*6.* Behalve met hun vrouwen of hetgeen hun rechterhand bezit, want dan treft hen geen verwijt. 

*7*. Doch degenen die deze perken te buiten gaan, zullen overtreders zijn. 



*70: Soerah Al-Maaridj*

*29*. En degenen die onthouding betrachten. 

*30.* Uitgezonderd met hun vrouwen en degenen die zij bezitten, waarvoor hen geen blaam treft. 

*31.* Maar degenen die buiten deze (voorschriften) handelen zijn overtreders.



*33*: Soerah Al-Ahzaab

*35*. Voorwaar, de Moslims en de Moslima's en de gelovige mannen en vrouwen, de gehoorzame mannen en vrouwen, de waarachtige mannen en vrouwen, de standvastige mannen en vrouwen, de mannen en de vrouwen die nederig zijn, de mannen en de vrouwen die aalmoezen geven, de mannen en de vrouwen die vasten, de mannen en de vrouwen die hun kuisheid bewaren, de mannen en de vrouwen die God vaak gedenken - voor zulken heeft God vergiffenis en een grote beloning bereid.



*24:* *Soerah An-Noer*

*30.* Zeg tot de gelovige mannen dat zij hun ogen neergeslagen houden en dat zij hun passies beheersen. Dat is reiner voor hen. Voorzeker, God is wel op de hoogte van hetgeen zij doen. 

*31*. En zeg tot de gelovige vrouwen dat zij ook haar ogen neergeslagen houden en hun passies beheersen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen dan hetgeen ervan zichtbaar moet zijn, en dat zij haar hoofddoeken over haar boezem laten hangen, en dat zij haar schoonheid niet tonen behalve aan haar echtgenoot of haar vader of de vader van haar echtgenoot, of haar zonen of de zonen van haar echtgenoot, of haar broeders, of de zonen van haar broeders, of de zonen van haar zusters of haar vrouwen, of haar slaven, of zulke mannelijke bedienden die geen geslachtsdrang hebben, of de jonge kinderen die van de naaktheid van een vrouw niets afweten. En laat haar niet met haar voeten slaan, opdat hetgeen zij van haar schoonheid bedekken openbaar moge worden. En wendt u allen tezamen tot God, o gelovigen, opdat je moge slagen. 

*32.* En huwt uw weduwen en de deugdzamen onder uw mannelijke of vrouwelijke slaven. Indien zij arm zijn, zal God hen uit Zijn overvloed verrijken, want God is milddadig, Alwetend. 



*17: Soerah Al-Isra*

*32.* En houdt u verre van overspel; want het is een afschuwelijke zaak en een slechte weg.__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Moslima_Ahlussunnah

wa fiekum baraka Allahu
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MenaI

Baraka Allahu fiek doe zo verder :-)

----------

